# يعني هي البنت هتعوز ايه اكتر من كده



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2012)

* عريس و شقه وعربيه 

بلاش افتري بقي



*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2012)

*أنت مبالغ جداً ...*
*هو يعنى العريس لازم يكون شبه توم كروز قوى بالشكل دة ؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2012)

دى حتى تبقا طماعه يا راجل---  نقول مبروك30:

الله يسامحك يا شيخ هتقطع نفس البنات على الجواز :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت مبالغ جداً ...*
> *هو يعنى العريس لازم يكون شبه توم كروز قوى بالشكل دة ؟؟*



* معلش بقي يا كبير 
انت عارف ان البنت عندنا بيهمها المظهر 
وانها تكون ماشيه مع واحد احلي منها 
علشان تغيظ بنات جيلها 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الصراحه عريس تحفه :hlp:
بس انا افضل العنوسيه :yaka:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دى حتى تبقا طماعه يا راجل---  نقول مبروك30:
> 
> الله يسامحك يا شيخ هتقطع نفس البنات على الجواز :new6::new6::new6:


*ليه بس ده حتي الواد امور اخر الشارع :t30:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الصراحه عريس تحفه :hlp:
> بس انا افضل العنوسيه :yaka:



*هي بقي اسمها عنوسيه دلوقتي 
بس ان جيتي للحق 
هو تحفه فعلاً :w00t:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ليه بس ده حتي الواد امور اخر الشارع :t30:*​


 
 من ناحيه اموووور فهو امممموووور. خلاص كدا عرفت تقييمك للجماال و عروستك عندىى :smil16:


----------



## +febronia+ (27 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههه
لا عندك حق برضون هتعوز اية اكتر من كدة يعني 
داا كتيرر كمان .. 

بس هو الراجل دا طالع من انهي بلاعة بظبط :new6:


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مايو 2012)

كتير سألونى ليه مسمية نفسك تاسونى

جيه الوقت اللى اعترف فيه بالحقيقة

انا قررت اترهبن ههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> من ناحيه اموووور فهو امممموووور. خلاص كدا عرفت تقييمك للجماال و عروستك عندىى :smil16:



*ههههههههههههههه 
يا خوفي يا مهران 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لا عندك حق برضون هتعوز اية اكتر من كدة يعني
> داا كتيرر كمان ..
> 
> بس هو الراجل دا طالع من انهي بلاعة بظبط :new6:



*لا ده كائن صحراوي 
مفيش بلاعات هناك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> كتير سألونى ليه مسمية نفسك تاسونى
> 
> جيه الوقت اللى اعترف فيه بالحقيقة
> 
> انا قررت اترهبن ههههههههههههه



* هنكدب بقي 
محسساني ان العرسان طوابير 
يا بنتي انتي في هندسه  هندسه 
يعني هتتخرجي كده بعد عمر طوووووووووووووويل 
كبيره في السن 
واسنانك واقعه ونظرك ضعيف 
وساعتها بقي
هو اللي هيعيد تفكير ههههههههههههه


منور انا جروب الغلاسه صح  ههههههههه
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 مايو 2012)

الهى يبتليك بعروسة من نفس العينة يا أخى 30:

مش قولتلك من اول يوم كلمتك فيه العنوسة شرف و تاج على رؤوس المعنسين :new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> الهى يبتليك بعروسة من نفس العينة يا أخى 30:
> 
> مش قولتلك من اول يوم كلمتك فيه العنوسة شرف و تاج على رؤوس المعنسين :new6:



انتي لسه فاكره
دا انتي قلبك بلاك اخر حاجه ههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (27 مايو 2012)

> *هنكدب بقي
> محسساني ان العرسان طوابير
> يا بنتي انتي في هندسه  هندسه
> يعني هتتخرجي كده بعد عمر طوووووووووووووويل
> ...



ههههههههههههه انشاء الله اتخرج السنة دى 

اهو اكتشفنا فوائد العنوسة اهو 

اه طبعا معانا فى الحزب


----------



## twety (27 مايو 2012)

*ههههههههههههه
الحمدلله انا اخترت وخلصت
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههه انشاء الله اتخرج السنة دى
> 
> اهو اكتشفنا فوائد العنوسة اهو
> 
> اه طبعا معانا فى الحزب



نورك يا خالتي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2012)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> الحمدلله انا اخترت وخلصت
> *



ربنا يفرحك يا رب 
بس انا قصدي للبناويت هههههههههه


----------



## treaz (27 مايو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه هو قرار العنوسه نزل ولا لسه اصل قررت انى اكون اول المسجلين فيه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه هو قرار العنوسه نزل ولا لسه اصل قررت انى اكون اول المسجلين فيه



عنوسه ايه يا بنتي
انوي انتي بس وانا هحاول اقنعه
رغم انه عايز واحده طويله هههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 مايو 2012)

*يابني بناتنا دول طماعين
بجد الراجل دة فرصة لا تعوض 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *يابني بناتنا دول طماعين
> بجد الراجل دة فرصة لا تعوض
> *



* انا كمان شايف انها فرصه مش هتتكرع تاني 
منور يا كبير 
*​


----------



## treaz (28 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> عنوسه ايه يا بنتي
> انوي انتي بس وانا هحاول اقنعه
> رغم انه عايز واحده طويله هههههه
> 
> ...


----------



## treaz (28 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *يابني بناتنا دول طماعين
> بجد الراجل دة فرصة لا تعوض :*
> 
> 
> فرصه ايه يابنى دى يتقال عليه فرصه سعيدة وياريت متتكررش:nunu0000:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> !! Coptic Lion !! قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههههههه انت عرفت منين انى قصيرة بس بجد نشكر ربنا انى طلعت قصيرة ياراجل دى معجزة نقذتنى
> ...


----------



## treaz (28 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> treaz قال:
> 
> 
> > *مش عايز اخضك
> ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> !! Coptic Lion !! قال:
> 
> 
> > treaz قال:
> ...


----------

